# Arminians as limbs of antichrist (Samuel Rutherford)



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 30, 2020)

It’s sure _Arminians,_ are limbs of Antichrist, and enemies to free grace.

Samuel Rutherford, _A survey of the spiritual antichrist_ (London: Andrew Crooke, 1648), Part 2.84, p. 188.


----------



## Pergamum (Mar 30, 2020)

Many Arminians are our brothers in Christ.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 30, 2020)

Pergamum said:


> Many Arminians are our brothers in Christ.



Keep in mind that he is talking about the Remonstrant Arminians, not later evangelical Arminians.


----------



## Pergamum (Mar 30, 2020)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> Keep in mind that he is talking about the Remonstrant Arminians, not later evangelical Arminians.


Ok, that makes sense. I want to love every brother in Christ in this world (at least in theory, in real life some folks are hard to love, as also am I). I am just glad for anyone who loves Christ, even with many faults.

Reactions: Amen 3


----------

